# Kernel-update bringt kernel panic

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

da mir emerge --sync eine neue Version der Kernelsourcen eingespielt hat, habe ich mir einen neuen Kernel gebaut. Konnte ja nicht viel passieren, ich hab meine alte .config noch. Aber es gab dann doch gleich mit dem neuen Kernel (3.18.1) erstmal eine kernel panic. Wie so oft, hängt der Rechner dann mit dem Hinweis, daß das root-Device nicht gefunden wurde - "Could not find the root block device in ." In der Regl bedeutet das, daß im Kernel der richtige Typ des Dateisystems (in meinem Fall ext4) überprüft werden muß. Ich habe also alle relevanten Einträge mehrfach überprüft, es bleibt aber leider bei der kernel panic. Na schön, da ich eine initrd habe, kann ich mit der  trotzdem starten, muß allerdings erstmal mein /dev/sdb1 (das ist die Gentoo-Partition) angeben, ehe ich mich einloggen kann. Allerdings wird dann irgendwas nicht korrekt gemounted (da ich über die Ramdisk komme, gibt es leider kein korrektes auswertbares log), und aus irgendeinem Grund wird mir der Internetzugang nicht erlaubt, das heißt, ifconfig zeigt mir weder die korrekte IP meines Rechners noch den Zugang zum Router, obwohl beides in /etc/conf.d/net ordentlich eingetragen ist und in /etc/runlevels/default der link zu /etc/init.d/net.eth0 richtig aufgerufen wird.

Hat eventuell jemand eine Idee, was ich noch korrigieren sollte?

----------

## toralf

Wenn das root-device read-only gemounted wird - sind einige Fehelrmeldungen erklärlich ...

Ansonsten - da gibt es doch ein "root_delay" kernel Parameter - vllt. hilft der ja weiter.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie hast du denn den Kernel gebaut und installiert? Welchen Kernel hattest du vor dem 3.18.1? Hast du die .config von dem alten Kernel einfach so übernommen? Man muss da zuerst ein make oldconfig machen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Welchen Kernel hattest du vor dem 3.18.1?

 3.16.0

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Man muss da zuerst ein make oldconfig machen.

 Das ist mir bekannt, habe ich auch gemacht, und als die kernel panic plötzlich auftauchte, habe ich in zwei Läufen alles nochmal über "make menuconfig" laufen lassen und überprüft. Was ich noch nicht probiert habe wäre ein genkernel - aber da muß ich wegen ext4 auch dazwischenfunken, außerdem brauche ich für meinen TV-Stick den Afatech-Treiber.

Edit:

Mir ist die Rolle meiner Ramdisk immer noch nicht wirklich klar. Augenscheinlich kann die kernel panic umgangen werden. Nach der Meldung "could not...", die vermutlich von der Ramdisk provoziert wird, lande ich auf einer Shell und werde gebeten, das korrekte root-Device anzugeben. Wenn ich "/dev/sdb1" eintippe (amerikanische Tastatur), lande ich am Prompt und kann mich einloggen. Aber wieso ist dann der Netzwerk-Chip (Realtek) nicht korrekt konfiguriert und läßt sich auch über ifconfig nicht konfigurieren oder aktivieren? Ohne Netzzugang macht ein Rechner nicht wirklich viel Sinn.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die InitRamdisk enthält zum Systemstart notwendige Anwendungen. Für den Fall, dass /usr ein Netzlaufwerk ist und beim Start erst mal nicht zur Verfügung steht. Wenn du den Kernel mit Genkernel konfigurierst, dann wird eine erzeugt und der Kernel auch so konfiguriert. Es gibt da eine Option InitRamdisk. Wenn bei dir alles auf der lokalen Platte ist, dann brauchst du sie nicht. Wenn du sie aber aktiviert hast, dann musst du sie nutzen.

make oldconfig macht manchmal Probleme, wenn der Versionssprung zu groß ist. Versuche doch erst mal einen Kernel 3.17. Wenn der funktioniert, dann mach den Schritt zu 3.18.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn bei dir alles auf der lokalen Platte ist, dann brauchst du sie nicht. Wenn du sie aber aktiviert hast, dann musst du sie nutzen.

 Es ist alles auf der lokalen Platte. Wenn ich die initrd aber in der grub.conf nicht lade, dann bleibt alles bei der kernel panic und ich komme nicht bis zum Prompt, sondern der Rechner bleibt "stehen".

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist bei dir im Kernel unter General Setuo der Punkt Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) aktiviert? Wenn ja, deaktivieren. Dann solltest du schauen, ob der Treiber für das von dir verwendete Filesystem als Modul oder fest eingebaut ist. Genauso alles benötigte unter SCSI.

Diese Treiber sind bei dir aktuell nicht fest im Kernel eingebaut, wohl aber in der initrd.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ist bei dir im Kernel unter General Setuo der Punkt Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) aktiviert? Wenn ja, deaktivieren.

 Oh. das ist natürlich aktiviert. Ok, nehme ich raus  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Dann solltest du schauen, ob der Treiber für das von dir verwendete Filesystem als Modul oder fest eingebaut ist. Genauso alles benötigte unter SCSI.

 Ist fest verdrahtet, auch die SCSI-Angaben (obwohl ich die noch nie verstanden habe, da ich ja keinerlei SCSI-Zeugs habe, aber ich weiß, wie wichtig der Kram ist).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sata und Pata basieren auf den SCSI-Treibern. Es wird das SCSI-Protokoll zum Transport verwendet. Deshalb musst du da die entsprechenden Punkte aktivieren.

Es gibt bei dir etwas, was zum Zugriff auf die Platte benötigt wird, welches aber nur als Modul vorhanden ist. Es wird dann in die InitRD integriert, deshalb klappt der Start damit. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Festplattenhardware. Wie sieht es mit dem ahci-Treiber aus?

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal deine .config schicken? Wenn möglich als Download. Ist bequemer zu bearbeiten als wenn hier so ein meterlanger Text steht.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

entschuldigung, ich mußte etwas pausieren. Inzwischen ist auch Kernel 3.18.2 eingetrudelt, und das Problem ist eher noch größer geworden: jetzt komme ich gar nicht mehr bis zum Prompt und zu einem login, logs gibt es da natürlich nicht.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sata und Pata basieren auf den SCSI-Treibern. Es wird das SCSI-Protokoll zum Transport verwendet. Deshalb musst du da die entsprechenden Punkte aktivieren.

 Danke, das war mir nie so wirklich klar.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kannst du mir vielleicht mal deine .config schicken? Wenn möglich als Download. Ist bequemer zu bearbeiten als wenn hier so ein meterlanger Text steht.

 Ich versuchs, sollte sich im Anschluß auf den Weg machen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, du hast Post. Es lag am AHCI SATA Support. Wenn da noch mehr ist, sag Bescheid, ich forsche weiter.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, du hast Post. Es lag am AHCI SATA Support. Wenn da noch mehr ist, sag Bescheid, ich forsche weiter.

 Danke, ging ja fix, dann schau ich mal. Übrigens: seit Wochen ist im Handbuch ausgerechnet das Kapitel zum Kernel nicht erreichbar. Steht zwar nicht wirklich viel drin, aber man schat doch gern erstmal nach, ob irgendwas Grundlegendes übersehen wurde.

Edit:

ähm ... das wars leider nicht, oder es war nicht alles. Es bleibt bei der Kernel panic :-(

----------

